# Taming a lace monitor



## snakegirlie (Jun 27, 2016)

Got my first Lacey on Friday and was wondering what is the best way to get them used to handling.







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nero Egernia (Jun 29, 2016)

Check out this thread Calming or "Taming" Monitor Lizards. Here keepers are discussing the various methods in calming or "taming" monitor lizards in captivity. Each monitor lizard is different, depending on species, upbringing, personality and even gender. Each individual will consequently have unique responses to the different methods. It's usually a slow process and patience is key. Sometimes they may never become "tame". Make sure that your new monitor lizard is settled in and feeding properly before you attempt to "tame" it. Good luck!


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Jun 29, 2016)

There is a member named “crocdoc” who knows more about Lace Monitors, both wild and captive, than anyone else here. The following thread contains some really worthwhile posts from him... https://aussiepythons.com/forum/showthread.php/161526-Target-training-monitors


----------



## lovelacies (Aug 11, 2016)

I have four Lace Monitors and they are all extremely placid calm and easy to handle - I found the best way is lot's of hides change the water bowl every time the little guy is out this shows that you are not going in to the cage for the animal - never as in ever pull it from a safety hide this makes it feel unsecure. Easiest way to build trust is with food let it see you put food in to the enclosure and when it gets a bit more comfortable start eating food near its enclosure bbq chicken's are good cause of the smell have the door open and offer a bit of chicken they eventually will come to you for it. obviously main source of food is rodents. If you can position the enclosure where it can see people quiet frequently that is good a bit higher so as if it's looking down at you.


----------



## imported-varanus (Aug 11, 2016)

Best advice you'll get is from crocdoc's information, particularly regarding Lacies. Follow that to the letter and it should ensure a good relationship. Lots of patience, let the animal decided when to interact and many months of "empty cage syndrome". Brilliant choice btw. A lot of patience will pay off in the final result.

- - - Updated - - -

How's your cage set up, if you don't mind sharing? Deep, moist substrate (150mm +) , plenty of hides and a hot spot of 45C-55C are critical.


----------

